# Nookling's offering 456 for turnips!



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 26, 2020)

Will PM the dodo code to anyone interested...one person at a time, please. Just to keep things from getting too hectic...

Payment not necessary, but tips are always appreciated.


----------



## HoneyBunny (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## tsantsa (Apr 26, 2020)

i'd love to stop by!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## biibii (Apr 26, 2020)

id love to come! may I make two trips pls<3


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 26, 2020)

Will get to you all shortly!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Exotiki (Apr 26, 2020)

I would like to come will tip please!


----------



## *Maddy* (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi could I come by?


----------



## flabbergasted (Apr 26, 2020)

My lord would I be able to come?


----------



## lackless (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d love to come by!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 26, 2020)

Working on it, guys... currently letting two in at a time.


----------



## worfmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

I would like to come, please.


----------



## OldSpiceBoi (Apr 26, 2020)

Could I come?


----------



## sydwich (Apr 26, 2020)

Is it possible for me to stop by?


----------



## starwind068 (Apr 26, 2020)

Could I come pls? Thanks so much!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 26, 2020)

can i visit if you still have time?


----------



## SourDeez (Apr 26, 2020)

May I please visit !


----------



## fashions (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey! I'd like to join the queue for visiting ^^


----------



## solace (Apr 26, 2020)

May I come over and sell? 

Ps-Love your name: HopeforHyrule! Are you excited for the next Zelda?!


----------



## alpacac (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to come visit if there is space - happy to tip NMT or bells depending on what you'd prefer ^_^


----------



## Bird_9 (Apr 26, 2020)

Can i come please?


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

Still open? I would like to sell my turnips


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 26, 2020)

Gonna close up once I get these last few. Sorry guys, and thanks to everyone who came to sell!


----------



## Raz (Apr 26, 2020)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Gonna close up once I get these last few. Sorry guys, and thanks to everyone who came to sell!


Just a question, who are these last few? I mean, everyone who posted before this post?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Apr 26, 2020)

Raz said:


> Just a question, who are these last few? I mean, everyone who posted before this post?


Yes. You are officially the last one.


----------

